# 07 Sentra



## Bobm (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi, blower motor only works on high. I replaced the resistor but it burned out in 3 weeks. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Srmclennon (Aug 31, 2014)

Might need a new blower motor. Mine doesn't work at all. And apparently it's a 6 hour job to get at it on a 2007 sentra. Ouch.


----------

